# Ski Review : Nordica Hot Rod Jet Fuel



## andyzee (Apr 16, 2007)

*Ski Tested: *Nordica Hot Rod Jet Fuel Ski w/ N3.12 XBS Binding

*Skier Height and Weight:* 240 lbs, 6, 00

*Sidecut dimensions (tip/waist/tail in mm.):* 126/84/112

*Length Tested:* 178

*Turn Radius:* 18.4 m.

*Date Tested:* 4/14/07

*Conditions:* Packed Powder, both soft and hard bumps

Been reading about the fine ski, had a free demo with my season tune and conditions were good this weekend, so it was a go. Conditions for the most part were “hero snow”. Killington had just gotten 22” in the previous two days and on test day, this snow was finely packed and fun to ski on. The were a fair amount of bumps, both soft and hard. I’m not much of a bump skier, but with these skis they weren’t much trouble. Guess where the “hero snow” didn’t help me, the “hero skis” did.

Last ski I demoed that I was really impressed by were the Atomic Metron B5s, very aggressive skis. On the B5s I felt that I could fly through anything at Mach 1 speeds. Well the same held true with the Nordicas. The difference being, the B5 are skis made for straight lining and slalom style skiing, a very aggressive ski. The Nordica’s will do the same but are also are a great short turn ski and extremely responsive. They are lighter and softer than the B5s, hard to believe with a ski that is 84mm underfoot. I was able to do long turns on every trail I hit. Packed snow, no problem, bump in the way, just fly over it. Hit some bump fields and I’m no good in the bumps, these skis, no problem, fish tailed through with ease. Where I missed a turn between bumps, no issues, just fly over, catch a bit of air and continue on to the next bump. I was on fire with these things and it wasn’t only in my mind. I had friends with me that ski with me on a regular basis and they commented on how responsive the skis looked. 

I skied all day on these puppies on all kind of conditions and was able to handle everything. Skied from 8:00am until 3:45pm and did not want to stop, wife and friends did  If anyone is looking for new skis, I would most definitely recommend that they demo these.

*Pros: *Great in all conditions, however did not have a chance to test in powder and crud, but with side cut dimension of 126/84/112, I have to imagine these skis would not have a problem. Fun ski overall loved them. Oh, they also matched my boots 


*Cons:* Almost cried when returning them. The demo may have been free, but in the long run, it will cost me


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 16, 2007)

Great review.

Nordica is coming out with a new ski in the Hot Rod series for next season, the Hellcat.
It's 90mm underfoot.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 16, 2007)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Great review.
> 
> Nordica is coming out with a new ski in the Hot Rod series for next season, the Hellcat.
> It's 90mm underfoot.


 
Those sound more like pow skis that wouldn't be as responsive as the Jet Fuels. Although Nordica really suprised be with what they can do with a ski that's 84mm under foot.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 16, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Those sound more like pow skis that wouldn't be as responsive as the Jet Fuels. Although Nordica really suprised be with what they can do with a ski that's 84mm under foot.




Believe it or not I've been told they are more responsive. I have not skied them myself yet, but plan to early next season.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 16, 2007)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Believe it or not I've been told they are more responsive. I have not skied them myself yet, but plan to early next season.


 
If it's as you say, that would be one hell of a ski. But I think I'll still be looking for a good price on the Jet Fuels  I already have fat skis, and can use a replacement in the mid-fat area.


----------



## roark (Apr 17, 2007)

Biggest gear whore I know...


----------



## andyzee (Apr 17, 2007)

roark said:


> Biggest gear whore I know...


 

I sense and ass kicking coming up! :razz:  Oh, snow was great this past weekend.


----------



## Rushski (Apr 17, 2007)

Seems Nordica's skis are just getting better and better.

Have only heard great thinbgs lately from reviews and shops...

Though I also love my Nordica boots.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 17, 2007)

roark said:


> Biggest gear whore I know...


 
Wanted to see how this ski would fit into my quiver so I pulled out Photoshop, not bad


----------



## andyzee (Apr 29, 2007)

Ok, couldn't resist. Was able to get the price down some more, so I purchased these puppies over the weekend. :grin:


----------



## roark (Apr 29, 2007)

roark said:


> Biggest gear whore I know...





andyzee said:


> Ok, couldn't resist. Was able to get the price down some more, so I purchased these puppies over the weekend. :grin:


----------



## andyzee (Apr 29, 2007)

roark said:


>


 

We cleaned out our room in VT today so are skis are all down in the basement. My wife has 3 pair, I have 5. She says it looks like a store down there.


----------



## SkiDog (May 1, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Ok, couldn't resist. Was able to get the price down some more, so I purchased these puppies over the weekend. :grin:



Isnt that 2 new pairs of skis this season alone??? i mean...REALLY....you must have that wife of yours right where you want her..... ;-) Mine would never let me get away with 2 new pairs in a season....1 used if im LUCKY......

By the way......I believe 90mm underfoot is the new 74mm...I dont think you're going to see to many ski makers making anything smaller that mid 80mm's these days...style specific skis maybe (bumpers, slalom, etc), but average everyday skis....fatter underfoot...my 90mm GUNS perform ANYWHERE and EVERYWHERE...I am looking to go fatter...maybe 110underfoot...

M


----------



## madskier6 (May 1, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Ok, couldn't resist. Was able to get the price down some more, so I purchased these puppies over the weekend. :grin:



Congrats on the purchase.  Will you be using them this weekend at K to close out the (lift served) season?


----------



## andyzee (May 1, 2007)

madskier6 said:


> Congrats on the purchase. Will you be using them this weekend at K to close out the (lift served) season?


 
Depends on conditions, but I think they should be good. 

SkiDog, my wife is as bad as me. I'm a luck guy! :lol:


----------



## SkiDork (May 2, 2007)

Any ladies skis in this model?


----------



## andyzee (May 2, 2007)

SkiDork said:


> Any ladies skis in this model?


 

Not this model. Nordica's woman specific ski model would be the Olympia. My wife tried one of them the Victory, which she liked, but she wasn't overly impressed with them. But then again, she's still in love with here Phat Luvs. She reminds me of this everytime she skis them.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 2, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Not this model. Nordica's woman specific ski model would be the Olympia. My wife tried one of them the Victory, which she liked, but she wasn't overly impressed with them. But then again, she's still in love with here Phat Luvs. She reminds me of this everytime she skis them.



The Olympia is indeed the women's specific series and the Victory is the top selling model in the series. I sold 4 pair last year and all the ladies raved about them. 

I think the question was asking for a comparison to the Jet Fuel? If so the Olympia Conquer is Nordicas widest ladies ski at 126-84-112.


----------



## andyzee (May 2, 2007)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> The Olympia is indeed the women's specific series and the Victory is the top selling model in the series. I sold 4 pair last year and all the ladies raved about them.
> 
> I think the question was asking for a comparison to the Jet Fuel? If so the Olympia Conquer is Nordicas widest ladies ski at 126-84-112.


 
Yeah but there is more to a ski then dimensions. Is the Conquer construction and materials the same as the Jet Fuels?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 2, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Yeah but there is more to a ski then dimensions. Is the Conquer construction and materials the same as the Jet Fuels?



*No it is not*. Most ladies wouldn't like it if it was.The Jet Fuel has a wood core w/ metal construction as does the Top Fuel.  It is a great ski for aggressive skiers, especially those who like the feel of race skis. It is stiff and very powerful. 

I was just trying to compare the ladies Olympia series to the Hot Rod series just to give a perspective. The Conquer is to Olympia as the Jet Fuel is to Hot Rod.


----------



## andyzee (May 2, 2007)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> *No it is not*. Most ladies wouldn't like it if it was.The Jet Fuel has a wood core w/ metal construction as does the Top Fuel. It is a great ski for aggressive skiers, especially those who like the feel of race skis. It is stiff and very powerful.
> 
> I was just trying to compare the ladies Olympia series to the Hot Rod series just to give a perspective. The Conquer is to Olympia as the Jet Fuel is to Hot Rod.


 
Cool.:beer:


----------

